# Wie viel dpi für Homepage - Pics?



## chpa (21. März 2005)

Hi leute,

bin in Sachen Bildbearbeitung und erstellung noch ziemlicher Einsteiger... 

Zur Zeit versuch ich ein bisschen mit GIMP zurecht zukommen - was nicht gerade einfach ist!

Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen mit wie viel dpi ihr eure Bilder erstellt? 

Mfg

Patte


----------



## koenner (21. März 2005)

Hallo Patte,

im Web reicht es völlig aus, wenn Du alle Bilder mit 72 dpi erzeugst.

LG,

Ralf


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. März 2005)

chpa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zur Zeit versuch ich ein bisschen mit GIMP zurecht zukommen - was nicht gerade einfach ist!


Deshalb: Verschoben nach sonstige Grafikprogramme.


Um koenners Aussage nochmal aufzugreifen. Da es dem Monitor ziemlich egal ist,
welche dpi-Anzahl angezeigt wird, ist es vollkommen ausreichend, auf 72 dpi/ppi
die Grafiken im Web anzulegen.


----------



## chpa (21. März 2005)

Erstmal sorry wegen dem Forum 

Aber schaut euch mal die Seite an an der ich zur zeit arbeite:

http://www.patte.de.lv

was hab ich für Möglichkeiten die Bilder zu verbessern. Ich finde die sind einfach so verschwommen


----------



## koenner (21. März 2005)

chpa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erstmal sorry wegen dem Forum
> 
> Aber schaut euch mal die Seite an an der ich zur zeit arbeite:
> 
> ...



Stimmt, aber das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an der Auflösung, sondern an der unscharfen Grafik selbst. Achte beim Verkleinern von ursprünglich großen Grafiken/Icons darauf, sie anschließend mindestens einmal scharf nachzuzeichnen.

Außerdem empfehle ich Dir bei 2farbigen Icons, wie Du sie in Deiner Website benutzt, das GIF-Format in Erwägung zu ziehen. Es stellt scharfe Kanten mit Antialiasing bei niedriger Dateigröße her und ist damit prädestiniert für "flächige" Grafiken.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## fluessig (22. März 2005)

Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass du die Bilder einfach zu stark komprimiert hast und sie deshalb so unscharf sind. 

Alternativ zu Ralfs Vorschlag mit den gifs könntest du auch png-Dateien erstellen. Da kannst du rumprobieren, womit du kleinere Dateigrößen erreichst.


----------

